# Starting a Woodwork club - South Wales



## jadboog (21 Dec 2010)

Hi all, 

Further to Stevec's post from two years ago (help-clubs-groups-societies-in-cardiff-t26472.html), I'm making a call to see if I can drum up some interest in starting a woodworker's club for Cardiff / South Wales. 

As a new woodworker, completely unable to find any relevant woodworking courses in Cardiff (or Pontypridd, where I live), and I'm struggling to find any clubs for general woodworking in my area. On reading Stevec's post above, I'm prepared to put up, not shut up, and start a club. 

I imagine a club could meet regularly, to share ideas, skills, show of projects and provide advice to newbies like me. I'm a general interest woodworker myself and would welcome general woodworking, scrollsawing, carving, turning and anything of woody interest!

*BUT, I need help!*

To start a club I'd need some interested members, and would ask anyone in this forum:

1. If you are in South Wales are you interested in joining / helping me to form a club?
2. Does anyone in the forum have any ideas / advice about starting a club? (could we have guest speakers / lessons / what are the logistics / any problems / issues etc.).
3. Can anyone recommend venues where the club could meet? (I'm thinking colleges / schools with woodshops etc.)

Please post in this thread or PM if interested. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Alf (21 Dec 2010)

Might be worth dropping cooptx a PM for a start, as he was looking for just such a thing.

Good luck with it - I think it's an excellent idea if you can get it off the ground.


----------



## jadboog (21 Dec 2010)

Thanks Alf!

Have registered the same message on The Wood Haven forum, but sad to see that there are no members in South Wales  

My details haven't yet come up on the map, but hope more will follow.

I'll also PM cooptx

James


----------



## brianhabby (21 Dec 2010)

I think it's a great idea if you can get a club off the ground.

I Googled woodwork club without putting in a location and came across this website for the Southern Fellowship of Woodworkers. Might give you some ideas if you decide to start a club.

I would welcome such a club near me in North Wales but I won't hijack this thread, just keep an interested eye on it to see how you get on.

Best of luck in your endeavours,

regards

Brian


----------



## jadboog (21 Dec 2010)

Hey thanks Brian, 

By all means use the thread as you need! 

Thanks for the link


----------



## woodbloke (21 Dec 2010)

This sort of thing is a great idea but sadly lacking in the UK...plenty of spinny clubs, but none for general woodwork as such. I believe the situation is different in certain parts of the US of A though, good luck with the venture - Rob


----------



## Argus (22 Dec 2010)

.

There can't be many of us in Wales! 
I'm in Aberystwyth, so Cardiff's too far for me but good luck.
Unfortunately in some respects, Wales is a woodworker's desert.

.


----------



## Grayo (2 Feb 2014)

Hi James,

I know this thread is over four years old now but just wondering if a woodworking club ever got off the ground. I also live in Pontypridd so would be interested to hear if there is a club near by.


----------



## MrYorke (2 Feb 2014)

I'm in the 'Diff as well


----------



## flat n smooth (5 Feb 2014)

Hi
this is my first post 
I have read the forums for quite some time now and on reading this post I thought I would say hello
I live in Bridgend not too far away from Cardiff (also there is another forum member Morfa from this area, I don't know him) I would def be up for maybe meeting up and trying to get something going


----------



## Alikingravi (25 Mar 2014)

flat n smooth":2r1608ml said:


> Hi
> this is my first post
> I have read the forums for quite some time now and on reading this post I thought I would say hello
> I live in Bridgend not too far away from Cardiff (also there is another forum member Morfa from this area, I don't know him) I would def be up for maybe meeting up and trying to get something going



Hi All,

I came across this thread today as I have recently developed an interest in wood working. I thought this thread was dead over 4 years ago but I see a couple of people have recently shown some interest. 
I am mainly interested in Instrument Building (Guitars) as I have been playing guitar for about 14 years now. I have recently found an expert luthier who is building my own custom designed electric guitar (but he is based in Cornwall). Obviously I know a lot about playing the instrument but I know nothing about how it is built. So after months and months of research, I have come to know that this work is super duper intricate and requires a lot of experience and skill (well I knew that before as well but now I understand the true value of craftsmanship and how long it takes to do a "fine" job). 

By profession I am a Microchip design engineer and I work in Newport, South Wales. I am looking for an experienced wood craftsman or a luthier who is up for giving some wood crafting lessons to me. Since I am quite busy most of the time I was hoping to get 1 class a week for a couple of hours. I am planning to build a home workshop, but that is far from becoming a reality at the moment but it is my future endeavour. I was hoping to learn the basics and practice (maybe assist someone with their projects etc) so that when I finally build my own workshop I can build by own guitar! That would just be awesome! (hammer) 

Anyway, please reply to this message if you are interested and we can work out how to get started. Thank you for your time.  

Best Regards,
Ali


----------



## brianhabby (25 Mar 2014)

I am not sure if this project ever got off the ground, it would certainly be interesting to know how the OP got on. 

It's true that woodworking clubs are a rarity in the UK but there is another option and that is Men's Sheds. They are community workshops often with woodworking at the core and are springing up all over the place. Definitely worth investigating and a useful site to start your research would be the UK Men's Shed Association website. 

There is a map on their site listing about 120 sheds up and down the country including one in Cardiff and one in Bridgend, some of the 'Sheds' are established and some are in the embryonic stage. I started a thread on Men's Sheds as I am hoping to see one started where I live. I have also made a website to help kick start it.

regards 

Brian


----------



## Alikingravi (25 Mar 2014)

Thanks a lot for your post Brian. You have shared some great information here, I will definitely check out your website and your posts.

Thanks!


----------



## Grayo (25 Mar 2014)

Alikingravi":23sey9nh said:


> flat n smooth":23sey9nh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



Hi Ali,

When I worked as a press photographer I covered a job where a guy living in Ebbw Vale made his own guitars in a workshop at the back of his house. He won some award hence the photo job but I also know he used to hold workshops in Ebbw vale teaching the youngsters how to make guitars. If I were you I would give Blaenau Gwent Council a phone call and ask them if they can give you any information as to if this guy is still holding classes and I'll see if I can find anything out myself. I'm retired now so have no contact with the office anymore otherwise I could have gone through the archives to get a phone number for you.


----------



## Grayo (25 Mar 2014)

Hi Ali,

Have a look at the link below. The guy you need to get hold of is Mike Tarr, I'm sure this is the guy I photographed a few years ago, a very nice guy and certainly knows his stuff when it comes to guitar building.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local ... ls-2049292


----------



## Alikingravi (25 Mar 2014)

Hi Grayo,

Wow, thanks a lot for the link. This sounds like something that could help me out. I will give them a call. Thanks a lot for your help!

Cheers,
Ali


----------



## Grayo (26 Mar 2014)

No problem, let me know how you get on. By the way I'm from Newport as well born and bred.


----------



## jadboog (12 Mar 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm amazed that this thread has continued and I'm sorry for not checking it sooner - this thread is now no.2 on Google searches for woodworking clubs in South Wales  

I'm still keen; I have no workshop to host, but am chair of my local scout hall which happens to lie dormant on most Saturdays (Llantwit Fardre). 

I'm happy to arrange a date over the next month or two - I'm off for surgery next week but should be ok after a week or so. 

Who's in?


----------



## jadboog (15 Mar 2015)

Pleased to report we now have two members! If anyone would like to join us, leave a reply below or pm me.


----------



## sneggysteve (15 Mar 2015)

Hi Jadboog

I'm in Caerphilly and interested - all depends on time/day.

Can I have some details please.

Steve


----------



## jadboog (27 Mar 2015)

Hi all, 

I've been away having my gallbladder out but am now back and raring to go. 

I'm thinking of making a booking for a Saturday morning in the next few weeks (maybe avoiding the Easter weekend). I'll post a date after I've spoken to the hall. 

James


----------



## simonc (7 Apr 2015)

Hi - I was googling woodworking clubs in S Wales and stumbled on this thread - I would be very interested to her if anything emerges from these discussions.

When I was younger (so we are talking more than 20 years ago) I used to go to an evening class hosted in a local school. They had metal and woodwork shops, teachers were on hand to deliver instruction and we were able to potter around and make whatever we wanted with as much or as little help as needed. I don't know whether such things are still possible - I had a look at evening classes in and around Cardiff but the only thing I could find was a class in Penarth Community Centre. As far as I know (I might be wrong) Penarth Community Centre doesn't have lathes and similar.

So, keen to be involved or help.

Simon


----------



## zodiac (10 Apr 2015)

A South Wales club sounds good, I'm in Carmarthenshire though so also a bit of a trek to nip across to Cardiff


----------



## MrYorke (10 Apr 2015)

I could be persuaded to let people meet up in my workshop. Not necessarily to carry out demos etc as I'm not sure my insurance would be too happy......but it's certainly big enough to have a cuppa with a load of other lads.


----------



## morfa (14 May 2015)

zodiac - Llantwit Fardre is near Bridgend, so should be well under an hour from Carmarthen.

If there is a meetup/club of some description going on, I'd be happy to meet up. There's quite a few other South Wales folks around I'm sure some of them might be interested.


----------



## hurley585 (8 Jul 2015)

Hi any luck setting a club up ?


----------



## morfa (10 Jul 2015)

Not sure really. jadboog - are you still around?


----------



## mind_the_goat (10 Jul 2015)

I wonder if schools are able to hire out their facilities to people to run courses or workshops. Most of the 'adult education' courses available now seem to be based on what might be considered safer activities, like computer programming, photography or art. It does seem a huge waste that school workshops are not more easily available to the general public, we still pay for them after all. I wonder if someone with the relevant 'qualifications' could make an approach to a school, probably one already running other evening courses, to see if something could be arranged? An alternative would be for enough people to enquire about a course at a school or college, they may be encouraged to ask an existing teacher if they wish to make some extra money running something in the evening.
Failing that, if anyone on this thread has a workshop, just set a date and time and issue an open invite., only takes 2 people to get something going.


----------



## nathandavies (10 Jul 2015)

Hi All,

I've been thinking about this thread for a while. 

I have a large enough workshop for a meeting.

I make kitchens and the like for a living, so may be some machines of interest to people.

I wasn't thinking about a weekly meeting, more like perhaps once a month.

I would like to do some kind of money raising for charity if it was to go ahead, by
1) I have a fair bit of panel product that I just end up burning, we're not generally talking full sheets here (but sometimes there is), but stuff that may be of use to others. Perhaps sell through a bidding system?
2) Depending on what jobs I have, I may have solid timber that would be of use to others. Sell as above.
3) Sell teas and coffees

I was thinking that people could also bring along any tools etc. that they may want to sell.

If it was just once a month we could probably organise a demo by someone.

What are peoples thoughts?

Nathan


----------



## NetBlindPaul (10 Jul 2015)

Sorry for the hijack.
Anyone in or near Carmarthen willing to help a retired Gent set up his combination machine.
Long story typed the lot and lost it because of a computer problem.
Not me, I just think it won't be viable for me to do it for him.
Please post, I'll keep an eye for a week or so, or PM & I'll get an email.
Money, not sure, beers perhaps, I'm just flat out with industrial stuff, so between you and him if you agree.


----------



## nathandavies (11 Jul 2015)

NetBlindPaul":3153fycc said:


> Sorry for the hijack.
> Anyone in or near Carmarthen willing to help a retired Gent set up his combination machine.
> Long story typed the lot and lost it because of a computer problem.
> Not me, I just think it won't be viable for me to do it for him.
> ...




If I had the time, i'd be happy to, unfortunately at the moment I can't. (39 week preggers wife, half built house, own business)

I shouldn't be trying to organise an open day really, but it pains me sometimes to see the stuff I burn and really want to stop wasting it, but I have to get rid of it otherwise I couldn't move.

Nathan


----------



## flat n smooth (11 Jul 2015)

Hi nathan im not too far away from you so maybe i could pop dow and see what you want to get rid of.
karl


----------



## morfa (28 Jul 2015)

I'd be interested in an open day as well. And if you have some good quality pre-coated ply, I'd come up and take that off your hands.


----------



## nathandavies (30 Jul 2015)

So not quite the flood of enthusiasm I was expecting for a meeting place, with some big toys and a way to make some money for charity and come away with some cut price materials, but there you go.

If we can get 5 people together then we'll have a go. 

I think we can count 2 so far?

Nathan

http://www.nathandavies.design


----------



## williams1185 (30 Jul 2015)

hi nathan do you have a day in mind i would also be interested , thanks ian


----------



## nathandavies (30 Jul 2015)

I think in general a Saturday would be best for people, but if everybody put their preference up then we'll see. Lets see how much interest we get.

Nathan


----------



## MrYorke (30 Jul 2015)

I'm up for it. Give me a couple of weeks to get over the shock of having a new baby!


----------



## nathandavies (30 Jul 2015)

MrYorke":1qvmc7v4 said:


> I'm up for it. Give me a couple of weeks to get over the shock of having a new baby!




Snap, brought ours home today.


----------



## n0legs (30 Jul 2015)

nathandavies":2picvs9g said:


> MrYorke":2picvs9g said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for it. Give me a couple of weeks to get over the shock of having a new baby!
> ...




Forget the woodworking club mate, you've joined the best club in the world. 
Congratulations Nathan and Mrs Davies on the arrival of Baby Davies =D> =D> 
Best wishes.


----------



## MrYorke (31 Jul 2015)

nathandavies":xueo25ep said:


> MrYorke":xueo25ep said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for it. Give me a couple of weeks to get over the shock of having a new baby!
> ...




Nice 1! We're booked in for Tuesday. Estimated weight of 10.5lbs........and that was 2 weeks ago!


----------



## whiskywill (31 Jul 2015)

I will be number 5 if I'm not away on holiday.


----------



## nathandavies (8 Aug 2015)

A charity woodworking meet will be held on Saturday 26th September just outside Carmarthen at my workshop. 

If you are interested in attending then please state below and I will contact you.

I'll start saving my offcuts, so you all need to start saving your pocket money. Materials may include MR MDF, MFC various colours, Ply etc.

We will be giving the money raised from the day to Cancer Research UK.

If this is a bad day for too many people then we may have to re-arrange. 

Looking forward to hearing from people

Nathan


----------



## MrYorke (8 Aug 2015)

pipper. The Screwfix show is on that day. Hmm, will have to decide but perhaps meeting up with some of you guys would be more interesting and good for a bit of charity. Would you be happy for me to possibly bring off-cuts of my own to add to the pile?

Had our baby Tuesday. 9lbs13oz so not as big as they thought, but still up there with some bigguns.


----------



## nathandavies (9 Aug 2015)

MrYorke":2fn6mn8z said:


> pipper. The Screwfix show is on that day. Hmm, will have to decide but perhaps meeting up with some of you guys would be more interesting and good for a bit of charity. Would you be happy for me to possibly bring off-cuts of my own to add to the pile?
> 
> Had our baby Tuesday. 9lbs13oz so not as big as they thought, but still up there with some bigguns.



Congratulations on the baby Mr & Mrs Yorke, we were predicted to have a giant but she came out at 7lbs!

Extra offcuts welcome for the charity.


----------



## Alder (9 Aug 2015)

Good evening,
I also would like to join you on the 26th. Sorry no babies, even the grandchildren are growing up.
Russell.


----------



## morfa (9 Aug 2015)

Nathan - Might be worth making a separate thread for your open day, it's a bit buried (and initially not 100% obvious what you were planning) so I'd go for a new thread which may get a bit more attention.

I've nothing planned for the 26th, so I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## nathandavies (9 Aug 2015)

morfa":1e9dc79n said:


> Nathan - Might be worth making a separate thread for your open day, it's a bit buried (and initially not 100% obvious what you were planning) so I'd go for a new thread which may get a bit more attention.
> 
> I've nothing planned for the 26th, so I'll see if I can make it.



Good idea Mr Morfa, I shall get right on it.

Nathan


----------



## Gozaradio (16 Nov 2016)

I know this thread stretches back a fair bit now but for anyone still looking for a woodworking club in South East Wales, there is the Cardiff and district Woodcraft Club.

This is my first post so I can't post links but you can find the web site with a quick search - It's not a great site but it is a decent club. It meets on Monday and Thursday evenings using a reasonably well equipped workshop which is available for use by all members.

There's a good amount of experience between all the members who are happy to help others learn. Turning is a primary interest to many with 2 big lathes and a couple of small ones but but tools for most situations available (Bandsaws, planer thicknesser, table saw, pillar drill, morticer, router table).

Nice relaxed atmosphere complete with a tea & biscuit break for the Monday meeting! Some of the older boys just come out for a natter and a nose at what everyone else is doing and for a cup of tea!

It's located in the industrial estate off Maes Y Coed road behind the Tesco express in the 'Vision 21' unit.

Come along on a Monday for your first time to get a sense of the place - there are a few more of us younger members appearing with a more general interest in woodworking and cabinetmaking.

Official times are 1900-2100 but workshop usually opens up around 1830.

In addition, there are advanced plans afoot by some of the club to open up a decently-sized Menshed, which could potentially provide a new home for the club if the membership opted to move.


----------

